# Anyone seen one of these before?



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Powered Router Table with Height Adjustment, Woodworking, Whats Hot, Best Sellers, Best Sellers in Woodworking

Looks interesting, but not sure how accurate.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep, definitely looks interesting, and would think it would be accurate enough, but one never knows. I like the part where they say, "A motorised router table has one distinct advantage over standard router tables; it comes with its own motor meaning you don't have to tie up your hand held router in your table.".

That assumes you only have one router. For the price they're asking, I could buy at least two routers, and make a table for each. :sarcastic: Right now I've got three router in removable plates for my table, I'll just stick with that.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It looks very interesting and unlike Theo, I think that the price is very reasonable, but then I'm used to our ridiculously high prices.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Quality......*



WurliTzerwilly said:


> Powered Router Table with Height Adjustment, Woodworking, Whats Hot, Best Sellers, Best Sellers in Woodworking
> 
> Looks interesting, but not sure how accurate.



I just saw, in the Ozzie "woodwork forum", I believe a post about a similar router table from an Australian supplier. 

The post was about the lack of seller response. I will see if I can find the post.


see here:

http://www.woodworkforums.com/f20/router-table-router-motor-175281/


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

In view of the absence of response from the distributor I think that we can give this one a BIG miss, a pity because for the occasional use that a router table is required, it seemed to be a good buy.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

With the particular dealer, there would be no issue with response. That would be a local issue and not the fault of the manufacturer. I've been dealing with Rutlands for years.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Are you saying that Rutlands didn't respond? That would be unusual!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I followed James's link to the Woodwork forums here in Australia (of which I'm a member) and it was members who couldn't elicit a replay from the Ozzie distributor. Perhaps Alan you could find out more information on this product.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Price wise, it looks like it would come out to be about $220 us, about the cost of a Bosch Router kit. It also looks like it has a lift on it. If that table is well made, it would be hard to match that price point, even building my own table.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

For a little benchtop table with what essentially includes a router, It seems pretty reasonable. As far as accuracy, I always set up with a measuring device of some type. I'd be interested in how well it holds position as well as how square it sets with the table top.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

If I hadn't just built a router table and if I needed portability, I would certainly consider buying one.


----------



## Maxbear (Apr 4, 2010)

*C**p*

Hi Alan, I have a similar table with a cast iron top under the brand name of Kity. they are slightly more expensive than the one you state.
They are very badly made.
I.e.
Motor not held securely. (twists on slides)
Height lock badly designed & does not work at all.
Inserts not level with table top.
Fence is useless (warped).
Motor partially seized through lack of bearing lubrication after about 1 hour use.
Generally put together badly. But looks good.
I could go on, but I think you get the idea. The problems could be resolved by an ambitious person. But do you really want to. Hope this of use.
regard,s
Steve.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Re the comments on the Oz forum refered to by James and Harry, that refers to what appears to be a slightly different machine, listed as a 1050W unit rather than a 1500W unit as per the one Willy is asking about.

It appears that the supplier of the Oz unit buys bulk shipments of stuff from China and moves it out as quickly as possible, with little understanding of the item's use or the users expectation of it. I.e. they are what we call a "fast buck merchant". I have dealt with them in the past for minor items and not been happy with the product when it has arrived, or when I start to use it soon after, but extracting any form of satisfaction from them is difficult. The particular router/table unit is sold online only, probably to customers who think it might be usefull but have little experience to prejudge the unit from. It is not possible to examine the unit prior to purchase because the supplier does not operate a shopfront, so due dilligence is hard to apply. The suppliers knowledge of the unit appears to be limited to information from the box label, and images from the box constitute a major portion of the description in eBay. As mentioned in the links, the person who created the Oz thread enquired about the unit by email more that three weeks ago and has not recieved a reply, and probably never will.

There are also comments about a similar 1500W unit supplied by one of our national tool and machine importer/retailers. This unit is very similar to the Kity mentioned by Maxbear, and has, as one of it's claims to fame, a remarkable frequency for having the spindle lock housing break ejecting the locking pin on about the third or forth bit change, rendering the unit useless thereafter as there is then no way to lock the spindle to release or tighten bits (no access to the spindle itself and no spanner flats on the collet body)


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Maxbear said:


> Hi Alan, I have a similar table with a cast iron top under the brand name of Kity. they are slightly more expensive than the one you state.
> They are very badly made.
> I.e.
> Motor not held securely. (twists on slides)
> ...


Hi Steve.

All points noted. It sounds rather like the Bosch table that I had. Very crude and limited fence travel adjustment (ruler and mallet) and worse, the insert plate never did meet level with the table top. Also, the plastic inserts that fitted in the plate seemed to suffer from temperature change and would bulge upwards. Yeuk!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Woodworking Router Table With Router Machine Motor | eBay

I see that they have a street address, phone number and web address plus all manner of interesting items in their eBay store and have a first class eBay rating.


----------

